# High rise w/out enclosed elevator lobby 2013 CFC 1008.1.9.12



## Keith (May 23, 2017)

Under 2013 CFC 1008.1.9.12, In a high rise 3rd floor elevator lobby in which the lobby & corridor is not enclosed or separated by lobby doors but accessed directly from the suite, wouldn't other access doors anywhere in the corridor sharing the same space as the elevator lobby also have the same access control requirements as the main entrance doors adjacent to the elevator lobby?

Is there a way to attach a plan?

What part of the code allows a high rise elevator lobby not be enclosed for smoke?

Thanks


----------



## cda (May 23, 2017)

Upload if you are a sawhorse 

Link it if not

Possible photo upload


----------



## cda (May 23, 2017)

Can you cut and paste the Cfc section


----------



## cda (May 23, 2017)

1008.1.9.12 Access-controlled elevator lobby doors
in high-rise office buildings.
For elevator lobbies in
high-rise office buildings where the occupants of the
floor are not required to travel through the elevator
lobby to reach an exit, when approved by the fire
chief, the doors separatin
g the elevator lobby from
the adjacent occupi
ed tenant space that also serve
as the entrance doors to the tenant space shall be
permitted to be equipped with an approved entrance
and egress access control provided all of the follow-
ing requirements are met:
1. The building is provided throughout with an
automatic sprinkler system in accordance with
Section 903.3.1.1.
2. A smoke detector is installed on the ceiling on
the tenant side of the elevator lobby doors
along the center line of the door opening, not
less than 1 foot and not more than 5 feet from
the door opening, and is connected to the fire
alarm system.
3. A remote master switch capable of unlocking
the elevator lobby doors shall be provided in
the fire command center for use by the fire
department.
4. Locks for the elevator lobby shall be UL and
California State Fire Marshal listed fail-safe
type locking mechanisms. The locking device
shall automatically release on activation of
any fire alarm device on the floor of alarm
(waterflow, smoke detector, manual pull sta-
tions, etc.). All locking
devices shall unlock,
but not unlatch, upon activation.

5. A two-way voice communication system, uti-
lizing dedicated lines, shall be provided from
each locked elevator lobby to the 24-hour
staffed location on site, annunciated as to
location. Operating instructions shall be
posted above each two-way communication
device.
Exception:
When approved by the fire chief, a
two-way voice communi
cation system to an
off-site facility may be permitted where means
to remotely unlock the access controlled doors
from the off-site facility are provided.
6. An approved momentary mushroom-shaped
palm button connected to the doors and
installed adjacent to each locked elevator
lobby door shall be provided to release the
door locks when operated by an individual in
the elevator lobby. The locks shall be reset
manually at the door. Mount palm button so
that the center line is 48 inches above the fin-
ished floor.
Provide a sign stating:
“IN CASE OF EMERGENCY,
PUSH PALM BUTTON,
DOOR WILL UNLOCK AND
SECURITY ALARM WILL SOUND.”
The sign lettering shall be
3
/
4
-inch high letters
by
1
/
8
-inch width stroke on a contrasting back-
ground.
7. Loss of power to that part of the access con-
trol system which locks the doors shall auto-
matically unlock the doors.


----------



## cda (May 23, 2017)

Keith said:


> Under 2013 CFC 1008.1.9.12, In a high rise 3rd floor elevator lobby in which the lobby & corridor is not enclosed or separated by lobby doors but accessed directly from the suite, wouldn't other access doors anywhere in the corridor sharing the same space as the elevator lobby also have the same access control requirements as the main entrance doors adjacent to the elevator lobby?
> 
> Is there a way to attach a plan?
> 
> ...


 


I read that section to say if you want to do access doors,,

Comply with this section

Not required to do them


----------

